
CastAR shuts down - squizzel
https://www.polygon.com/2017/6/26/15877804/castar-shut-down
======
alberthartman
Sorry to see this happen. They were nice folks. But the big guns got AR
religion and just pulled away with more money, installed base, etc.

------
ChuckMcM
This is sad on many different levels. I look forward to hearing what Jeri is
going to do next.

I was also reading about Coraid which had humble beginnings, got some venture
funds and tried to go big but exploded, and now the original founder has
bought back the assets and is running the company as a lean startup. One can
hope there is an opportunity here for something like that.

